# Grrrrr..... NHS bureaucracy!!!!



## Fifij250910 (Nov 4, 2012)

I am a very frustrated lady this morning. Having been through and failed on our free cycle at RVH, we thought we would take advantage of Origin's free consultations. I know they don't seem to have the bar results but given that they are the only other choice in Northern Ireland...  So booked our appt before Christmas and was asked to get results of AMH and sperm analysis from Royal. Rang before Christmas and was told to call back and they would give them over phone. Called back this morning only to be told by one of the ever efficient and so competent receptionist "Youse'll have to apply for them in writing and enclose a cheque for £10 and it will take up to 50 days to get them". When I questioned this "that's our procedure sorry". Called Origin they suggested that our GP might have the results. So phoned there, only to get the least competent receptionist there too - he didn't have a clue where to look or what I was talking about. 

Just needed to rant!!!


----------



## Mrs tinkerbell (Sep 9, 2013)

Hi, I am pretty new to this, both the forum and treatment process. But I also needed test results from NHS and simply called my GP and the receptionist printed the results off. I would give them a call and see if they can do it for you. I hope you get it sorted soon I fully understand you frustration.


----------



## Magicbaby (Jan 11, 2011)

So it costs 10 quid to get our own notes?  An uve to wait almost 2 months? ?   shocking
If u don't mind me asking how long is it since ur failed cycle?  
Mine is 18months ago an I was told id have to go get these tests redone at a cost even tho consultation was free


----------



## Fifij250910 (Nov 4, 2012)

Only last month on 6th December.


----------



## Erin32 (Jan 10, 2012)

Hi fifi, which consultant were u under?  Maybe you would be best calling their personal secretary?  Another idea would be to land into rvh personally and ask for the results in person......I would ask for a nurse to pull your file as u need important personal information for an appointment that very day.  I doubt they wd send u away empty handed.  
I had a failed cycle in august and booked a private apt with dr traub (£160) to discuss our next step.I was SO impatient that I couldn't wait for nhs review a month later!  I understand your urge to want to get started again.  Best of luck xxxx


----------



## Lilly83 (Jan 19, 2012)

I had to pay for mine too, £15 and I had to apply to the medical records dept at St Mary's hospital Manchester

You can ask for as much as you want, I got 2 years worth of tests results and letters, scans etc, if you are thinking of taking treatment elsewhere or private in the future it is definitely worth it

Lilly x


----------



## Melanie244 (Nov 15, 2013)

Hello. ...hope you get sorted soon.....I fully understand how time pressing on can make IVF a real test of one's patience!

This thread caught my eye.....as I am not originally from Northern Ireland and was very shocked and put out by delays in my treatment.....as I knew little about the NHS... I saw Consultant privately mid November .....and have had to wait until End January for my private appointment to discuss protocol etc.....where I come from paying THOUSANDS means being seen within days or worst case 2 weeks. ....but NOT in Northern Ireland!!!!!! When I asked about this significant time delay....I was told they couldn't fit me in til end January because '' there are so many NHS patients''...... it seems there are shared services....

So whilst that doesn't do me any favours I suppose I just wanted to say something nice re NHS and compliment it in that it clearly is a very fair system whereby people who pay aren't prioritised. An equitable thing really. .....but at my age it's a bit of a pain as my husband and I are in last chanceville 

Wishing all the very best to all ttc. Hopefully 2014 will be the year of new babies


----------

